# Best Personal Weigh In



## Merkywaters (Mar 14, 2010)

Fished our *S*mall *W*ater *A*ngler *T*eams Event yesterday and I had the best weigh in I have ever had in my life, 23.17!!!!

Two Fives, Two Fours and One Three! Last three fish were caught in the last hour of the event by me!!
Oh yeah looking for some Sponsors! PM me for interests!


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 14, 2010)

Merkywaters said:


> Fished our *S*mall *W*ater *A*ngler *T*eams Event yesterday and I had the best weigh in I have ever had in my life, 23.17!!!!
> 
> Two Fives, Two Fours and One Three! Last three fish were caught in the last hour of the event by me!!
> Oh yeah looking for some Sponsors! PM me for interests!




yahoola?


----------



## flintcreek (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice stringer, how did you place? 

Flintcreek


----------



## russ010 (Mar 14, 2010)

they were first... 2nd place had 17 and another boat had a little over 2lbs


----------



## gunny146 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's awsome man!!!!!! I hope for a few of those in a club tourney next weekend.


----------



## poolie (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd be pinching myself to see if I were dreaming  That's awesome!!

Man! The fun has begun here in Georgia. Can you guys image what next weekend is going to be like?


----------



## jigster60 (Mar 15, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> WTG............................I know your ecstatic..................JIGGY


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 15, 2010)

Good lookin' bag! Sure looks like you had a good time =D>


----------



## Merkywaters (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah we did have First and Big Fish.

I was STOKED when I caught the last fish with thirty minutes to weigh in! I bet if someone saw me they would have thought I was Mike Iaconelli! We were fishing Salacoa Creek.


----------



## krusty (Mar 16, 2010)

That is a sack to be proud of right there, congrats to you both.


----------



## mangelcc (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats, nice fish!!!


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice Fish!

Did you win?

Matt


----------



## Merkywaters (Mar 16, 2010)

Merkywaters said:


> Yeah we did have First and Big Fish.
> 
> I was STOKED when I caught the last fish with thirty minutes to weigh in! I bet if someone saw me they would have thought I was Mike Iaconelli! We were fishing Salacoa Creek.



1st and Big Fish

Nobody interested in Sponsoring????


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry, guess I didn't read it all the way...hahaha


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 17, 2010)

Merkywaters said:


> Nobody interested in Sponsoring????



Because its as easy as posting your best stringer on line right??


:lol: :lol: 


Nicely done! What were you fishing with


----------



## Merkywaters (Mar 17, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Merkywaters said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody interested in Sponsoring????
> ...



I just figured that if some companies are wanting to have some help advertising their products I could help them out. I am not asking for money from the sponsors just simply wanting to help them with their products!

Rattle Traps


----------



## eqppwqqep (Mar 18, 2010)

What the heck were you throwing, stacks of money?


----------



## Merkywaters (Mar 20, 2010)

eqppwqqep said:


> What the heck were you throwing, stacks of money?



Dynomite! Na all fish were caught on the trap.


----------



## fish devil (Mar 21, 2010)

:twisted: Congratulations!!!! Awesome bag.


----------

